

Ask HN: Need App ideas for ice cream product - newyorker

I'm working on a campaign for an ice cream product and need to develop some ideas to promote this product via an app or social media concept.<p>Now, I'm not too experienced in developing apps, so I figured the HN is very helpful and would love to contribute ideas since that's what its all about!<p>I came up with:
<i>app shows you local store locations
</i>app that let's you check-in showing your friends which flavor your enjoying<p>All help is appreciated. Thank you.
======
colinsidoti
Ask them if you can make an app for the brand as a whole instead of just one
type of ice pop. You might have a shot with a game people run their own ice
cream truck business, or build their own boardwalk/amusement park.

If you make a fun social game then you can passively advertise the brand as a
whole, and ideally have a longer lasting impact on consumers. If I love
playing "Popsicle Challenge" and Popsicle brand ice pops are integral to my
success in the game, I'm certainly more likely to buy a Popsicle brand ice
pop.

------
atgm
How about something fun that people can share? Make a free app that lets
people make their own ice cream cones by picking flavors for scoops and adding
toppings. Or let them make ridiculous banana splits. Let people share them
with friends and show them off and get the name out there in the process.

~~~
newyorker
Its a premiere brand, and its on a stick. Also comes prepackaged, so I have to
see if the flavors thing will work

~~~
atgm
How about a photo app that lets them put half-eaten sticks of ice cream into
pictures? Or one that lets them use ice cream on a stick to scribble melty
graffiti onto pictures?

I know I'm stretching here, but...!

